# Cheap way to make a fogger work good.



## Random08 (Feb 21, 2008)

Basically I bought a waterfall and fogger for my CWD but it didn't mist much at all, and he doesn't drink from it anyway so I thought it will be better off for my cham. Now I was thinking about making its own waterfall with a big pool for her. (which i still am just thought this would be a good idea until then)

All I/you needed/need was a few cricket tubs, a CWD pool, soldering iron and of course a fogger. You can get a cheap one from maplins that works really well. - Maplin > Mini-Fogger Mist Generator

Get 2 cricket tubs make a hole in the side of one of them so you can get the fogger in, with the other make a big hole on top (small enough so your reptile cannot get inside) and quite a few round the edges. If you dont the fog wont come out much at all. Then put the one with a lot of holes upside down and put it onto the other, make sure you put the fogger in first, then slowly melt them together with a soldering iron. (if your young please ask a parent to do it). Then you should be finished, I tryed other ways and found this was the best one.

You can always try it in a tub without holes in the bottom, but you will need to top it up with water alot.

If you don't know what I mean heres an example.



















The outcome. (took a few seconds to get like this)










When blown on.










This was just a quick thing to make, I'm going to be making somthing alot better. Just thought I would share it with you all. (was quite bored)


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

That looks ace, well done


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

that's a great idea - never realised so much fog was made so quick!!


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

thats flippin great!


----------



## dave2034 (Jan 28, 2011)

just made my first foggger will get it the pic of it working on later thanks guys lets see if the hum gos up fingers cross lol


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Ahhhh! That looks wicked!! Well done mate!! Next your want to make a rock feature or skull head using poly and grout and place the fogger inside that. There's a really cool guy on you tube called lizard landscapes and he's just done this! Totally blew me away!

YouTube - How to make a waterfall (rainforest theme)

So next i'm planning to make a waterfall for my cham.


----------



## dave2034 (Jan 28, 2011)

*update on homemade fogger*

been on 20 mins but no good not doing nothing picture will be on the profile and hum not rising hhmmmm know im confused any ideas


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

that looks awesome, so quick and simple:2thumb:


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

Fabbo, one of these will be going in my planted viv for the cresties............ LOVE IT!!!!


----------

